# The Medusa MAX Drop Away Arrow Rest Is Now Available



## Bowfinger2.0 (Aug 15, 2011)

*Bowfinger Archery Inc. has now released The Medusa MAX Drop Away Arrow Rest. *

*After receiving much feedback from the ATA Show, NWTF Show and from our Bowfinger Customers we decided to deliver the ultimate drop away.
The Medusa MAX is similar in looks to the original Medusa drop away but with many new features!!*

View attachment 1690579



*Features of Medusa MAX:*

*
Stays Up On Slow Let Down
Drops Away Only When Bow Is Fired
Total Fletching Clearance
Full Arrow Containment
DLT - De-Cocking Lever Technology - Lever De-Cocks Rest For Easy Arrow Removal
SST - Single Spring Technology - Single Spring Is More Reliable Than Two Spring Rest 
SFT - Set-Fire Technology - Visually See If The Rest Is Set Or Ready To Fire
Four Launcher Arm Mounting Positions
Both Vertical And Horizontal Adjustment
Uses A Slim Launcher Arm For A Spot On Center Shot
Three Launcher Arm Felt Pieces Included
Heavy Duty, Lightweight, Compact Design
Precision CNC Machined Durable Metal Components
Lifetime Warranty
Made in the USA
*


View attachment 1690580



*FOR MORE INFORMATION ON THE MEDUSA MAX CLICK HERE*









*For more Medusa MAX videos please visit our you tube page by clicking here*



*For more information about The Medusa MAX Drop Away Arrow Rest, visit us on the web or give us a call!
www.BowfingerArchery.com
615.952.5858*


----------



## Bowfinger2.0 (Aug 15, 2011)

bump


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

Is the launcher arm and the containment arm both CNC machined or are they plastic? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowfinger2.0 (Aug 15, 2011)

The launcher arm and containment are plastic.


----------



## Bowfinger2.0 (Aug 15, 2011)

bump


----------



## Tele (May 20, 2002)

ttt


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Nice looking rest .Retail?


----------



## Bowfinger2.0 (Aug 15, 2011)

The Medusa MAX retails for $129.95 and 10% off to all AT members!


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

I was able to test this rest out and I was really impressed with it. I still have it on my Knightmare and I have 0 complaints. This is a high quality made rest and has proven to be very reliable! I have several product made by bowfinger and have never had a single problem with any of them. Top quality products made by a great company.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Looks decent


----------



## bowtexan (Oct 26, 2010)

Well if Ike has given it a good review then, I'm a believer that it is a quality product. I love his reviews.


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

bowtexan said:


> Well if Ike has given it a good review then, I'm a believer that it is a quality product. I love his reviews.



Thank you sir!!


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

That looks to be my next arrow rest.


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

badbow148 said:


> That looks to be my next arrow rest.


xx2


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Looks like a decent rest.


----------



## Bowfinger2.0 (Aug 15, 2011)

Just thought I would share this video to show one of the test we performed on the Medusa Max Arrow Rest. We needed to cycle the rest to test for wear and shooting 250,000 shots was not possible, so we did the next best thing. The rest now has 384,000 cycles on it with no failures and we plan on running it to a million. I dissembled the rest after 250k and the internal parts look fine with only slight signs of use on the shaft from the spring.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

That's awesome. What is the length of the mounting bracket on this rest? Just wondering what the fit is like with this rest and the Hoyt riser.


----------



## tackdriver (Jan 15, 2006)

I have the original medusa if adjustment on the max is the same its an awesome rest !!!Built like a tank.You wont be dissappointed.


----------



## Bowfinger2.0 (Aug 15, 2011)

Here is a picture of the original Medusa on a Hoyt rise. The Medusa Max fitment is the same as the original Medusa.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Ttt. I would really like to try this rest, seems to have all the features of a QAD plus some.


----------



## tackdriver (Jan 15, 2006)

chaded said:


> Ttt. I would really like to try this rest, seems to have all the features of a QAD plus some.


in my opionion it is better!!


----------



## redcarpet (Mar 31, 2013)

Will it offer enough clearance for 4 fletch?


----------



## Mathews4ever (Jan 13, 2007)

Just bought a axion pulse i would have tried this out if i saw it sooner


----------



## Bowfinger2.0 (Aug 15, 2011)

redcarpet said:


> Will it offer enough clearance for 4 fletch?


The Medusa Max was designed for 3 vane arrows but will clear 4 vane arrows if you have the arrow cock vane at 45 degrees (for Blazers) or 45 or 90 degrees for lower profile vanes. If you don’t want the containment arm, remove it and that makes the 4 vanes set up at 45 degree perfect for 4 vanes with plenty of room. If you leave the containment arm on then clearance will be a little on the tight side and nock travel will need to straight.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

I haven't watched the video yet, but how is this rest driven? Cable or limb? Thanks


----------



## Bowfinger2.0 (Aug 15, 2011)

The rest uses the down cable.


----------



## Bowfinger2.0 (Aug 15, 2011)

*Medusa Max in slow motion*

Just wanted to show this video of the Medusa Max in slow motion. You can see that the rest has zero bounce back.


----------



## Bowfinger2.0 (Aug 15, 2011)

ttt


----------



## AWeghorst (Jun 8, 2013)

Bowfinger2.0 said:


> The Medusa MAX retails for $129.95 and 10% off to all AT members!


How do we claim our 10%? That would be great!


----------



## Bowfinger2.0 (Aug 15, 2011)

You can enter a coupon code at checkout on our website. For the code enter in AT2013 (Make sure to use all caps)
You can also provide us with your email address if you would like for us to send you an invoice through paypal or just give us a call and order over the phone.

thanks


----------



## AWeghorst (Jun 8, 2013)

Great.. Thank you sir and I'm placing my order really soon...


----------



## Bowfinger2.0 (Aug 15, 2011)

*Medusa Max mounted on The Punisher 1 and 2*

New video of the Medusa Max mounted on The Punisher's. They show no mercy and take no crap.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Anyone try this rest yet?


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

chaded said:


> Anyone try this rest yet?


Ill be buying one soon and will let you know


----------



## AWeghorst (Jun 8, 2013)

I have shot a hundred shots so far with my Medusa Max and I love it! I will never go back to QAD or any other. Thanks Bowfinger Archery.. A+


----------



## z7xlw (Sep 14, 2011)

Interesting.


----------



## alwayslookin (May 28, 2003)

I was in a booth next to these guys at the ASA Classic.......they had that machine firing their rest for 3 straight days without a hiccup......except the danged motor on the mechanism needed work to keep running.
So I got one and just set it up on my bow. 
I need 3 things in a rest. Accuracy, durability, and it has to be quiet.
The Bowfinger Medusa Max is the best cable/inertia drive rest I have set up .....period. No bounce, dead silent....I mean REALLY quiet...I usually get at least a little harmonic ring with most.....nothing. Containment is good (I took off the upper bar and just use the rest arm).
I will be broadhead tuning shortly......and that will be the final test.....but I am sure it will work.


----------



## Larry brown (Aug 17, 2013)

Is installation and setup easier than the qad? I had one on my assassin and could not keep it in time and had constant contact with my blazer vanes.


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

Tag


----------



## Bowfinger2.0 (Aug 15, 2011)

Larry brown said:


> Is installation and setup easier than the qad? I had one on my assassin and could not keep it in time and had constant contact with my blazer vanes.


The Medusa Max sets up very similar to the qad.

The decocking lever is what you look at to set the timing instead of lines, that sometimes don't line up. When you come to full draw the decocking lever should come up and stop with 1/2" to 1" of draw length left( I set mine at 1/2"). That is pretty much it for setting the timing. We also recommend going through the cable and serving it. You can feed the cord through the cable and draw the bow, this will set it just about where you need to be. Then just pull a little extra cord through the cable or adjust the cord at the rest to get the 1/2"-1" you need. 

Clearance for Blazer vanes is no problem. No need for two different launcher arms to try to correct clearance issues. One launcher arm should be all any arrow rest needs.

The rest has enough side to side adjustment to fit any compound bow without the use of a spacer block.

As for arrow rest that will stay up on slow let down, the Medusa Max has less moving parts than any other rest and only one spring to operate the rest.


----------



## Larry brown (Aug 17, 2013)

Ok I am going to wait till after hunting season since it is only a few weeks away but I am interested for sure gonna save your site for sure.


----------



## 94insideout (Jun 13, 2011)

what makes this rest unique other than the bar on the top?


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

94insideout said:


> what makes this rest unique other than the bar on the top?


Did you watch the videos on this thread?


----------



## Bowfinger2.0 (Aug 15, 2011)

Larry brown said:


> Ok I am going to wait till after hunting season since it is only a few weeks away but I am interested for sure gonna save your site for sure.


I'm with you on that. I don't make changes close to hunting season either.


----------



## AWeghorst (Jun 8, 2013)

94insideout said:


> what makes this rest unique other than the bar on the top?


The price for one and the performance. All AT members get 10% off! I have used numerous rests and this one by far is my most favorite..


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

I have a question for those that have used this rest. When you draw your bow and get almost at full draw and the arrow rest engages back that last little bit, does it make any sound? Like a click or anything? I have had a few drop away rests that work the same way from different companies and they make an audible click. I am not talking about when you flip the rest up, I know all of them make a click sound then but I am talking about when you almost get at full draw and the rest "rocks back" that little bit at the end.


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

tackdriver said:


> in my opionion it is better!!





What is better about this over the QAD?



Is this sold in stores and if not, why not?
.


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

ike_osu said:


> I was able to test this rest out and I was really impressed with it. I still have it on my Knightmare and I have 0 complaints. This is a high quality made rest and has proven to be very reliable! I have several product made by bowfinger and have never had a single problem with any of them. Top quality products made by a great company.




Is the medusa max the main rest you use or do you have another?
.


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

Bowfinger2.0 said:


> The Medusa Max was designed for 3 vane arrows but will clear 4 vane arrows if you have the arrow cock vane at 45 degrees (for Blazers) or 45 or 90 degrees for lower profile vanes. If you don’t want the containment arm, remove it and that makes the 4 vanes set up at 45 degree perfect for 4 vanes with plenty of room. If you leave the containment arm on then clearance will be a little on the tight side and nock travel will need to straight.





Which way is the cock vane supposed to be pointed with 3 vanes?
.


----------



## Bowfinger2.0 (Aug 15, 2011)

*Need some last minute gift ideas?! We've got you covered!
Bowfinger has plenty of options for the bowhunter or 3D shooter!
*









We have plenty of options to choose from for the bowhunter and or 3D shooter you are shopping for; Camera Mounts, Arrow Rests, Stabilizers, Back Bars, Target Bars, Weights & Side Bar Mounts.

Visit us on the web to view all Bowfinger Products: www.BowfingerArchery.com

[All orders will be received by Christmas as we fill orders within 24 hours - Expedited shipping available, call or email for quote]


----------



## alwayslookin (May 28, 2003)

chaded said:


> I have a question for those that have used this rest. When you draw your bow and get almost at full draw and the arrow rest engages back that last little bit, does it make any sound? Like a click or anything? I have had a few drop away rests that work the same way from different companies and they make an audible click. I am not talking about when you flip the rest up, I know all of them make a click sound then but I am talking about when you almost get at full draw and the rest "rocks back" that little bit at the end.


Negative......if it is set up right there is no noise.....I even drew back on a deer in a ground blind twice at 15 feet......never looked at me.If


----------



## buzzyb (Feb 18, 2006)

does this rest work with fobs


----------



## Bowfinger2.0 (Aug 15, 2011)

If you remove the containment arm you should be fine. 
If you have to have the containment, then no the fobs will hit.


----------

